# Hilton Kalia Tower Honolulu Hawaii



## Tradetimes (Nov 15, 2015)

1 Bedroom Condo
2015 Nov. 28 to Dec 5.
7 Nights
700$

Great place


----------



## goodjobwm (Nov 16, 2015)

Tradetimes said:


> 1 Bedroom Condo
> 2015 Nov. 28 to Dec 5.
> 7 Nights
> 700$
> ...




send you a pvm


----------



## Tradetimes (Nov 23, 2015)

Still available


----------



## Tradetimes (Nov 26, 2015)

Still available,
will take any offer


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Nov 28, 2015)

*HGVC*

We would take Dec 4 - we actually need 3 nights Dec 4 - 7 but if you get stuck with this, We'll take the 1 night of Dec 4.


----------

